#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Sniffer, brute force, acesso remoto, scaneamento de portas de vulnerabilidades

## liecht

Bom dia, eu uso linux Ubuntu como sistema operacional e gostaria de saber se alguem conhece algum sniffer que não apenas mostre os protocolos usados na rede, mas tbm decodifique exatamente os dados que estão trafegando na rede. Por exemplo: uma pessoa mandou um e-mail para outra pessoa. Eu quero um sniffer que mostre o e-mail de destino, o e-mail de origem e o que estava escrito na mensagem do e-mail enviado. Seria possivel?

Também gostaria de saber como faz ou se tem algum programa que rode no linux Ubuntu para scanear portas abertas de conexões e scanear vulnerabilidades em sites, pcs, servidores, e se tem algum programa de acesso remoto e de brute force ou se o proprio linux disponibiliza algum comando de acesso remoto e de brute force, tbm utilizando linux Ubuntu.

Obrigado!

----------


## osmano807

Sniffer, todos (que conheço) fazem isto! É só olhar bem o pacote, você tem que entender como um pacote é estruturado, mas no final é fácil. Eu mesmo fico rindo quando vou ver os logs e vejo umas conversas do MSN (hora de manutenção do servidor, só para exclarecer).

Nmap escaneia portas (e algumas vulnerabilidades).
Acesso remoto tem VNC, RDP, X11 e outros.
Brute force depende para o que você quer.

----------


## liecht

brute force para wireless e senhas de acesso a servidores...

P.S qual sniffer vc usa? e todos esses programas que vc passou rodam no linux Ubuntu?

----------


## liecht

esse nmap scaneia as portas que estão abertas?

----------


## osmano807

Roda os clientes no Ubuntu, e server X11 e VNC (necessita interface gráfica).
Tinha me esquecido (!), de acesso remoto também tem o ssh.

Brute force para wireless? aircrack-ng
Senha de acesso a servidores? na marra (ou os brute force de ssh).

Eu uso o Wireshark, mas tem outros por aí.

O Nmap escaneia tudo, aberta, fechada, SO, versão do serviço (Apache 2.2.alguma coisa + PHP 5.algumacoisa por exemplo)

----------


## liecht

como fuciona os de ssh?

Por exemplo... vamos supor que eu queira acessar um server remotamente, mas tenha esquecido a senha de acesso por exemplo... como eu faria?

----------


## jondavy

bom, se vc tivesse usando windows o cain ja faria quase todas essas funcoes,, envenenamento de dns,, descriptografar protocolos man in the middle https ftp ssh descriptografar MD5,
vc pode baixar ele no link original oxid.it - Projects



mais no seu caso vc pode usar o Wireshark ou antigo ethereal ele escaneia todos os pacotes e tbem filtra protocolos que passam na interface, e vc pode guardar o pacote analizado em um arquivo para posteriormente analizar, 
link do site Wireshark: Go deep.

para escanear portas abertas que o firewall deixou aberta para posteriormente implantar um codigo e usar essa porta(hehe) vc pode usar o Nmap que seria em linha de comando ou o ZenMap que seria em interface grafica ele escaneia rapidamente qualquer host e busca portas abertas,
link oficial do site; Insecure.Org - Nmap Free Security Scanner, Tools & Hacking resources

----------


## osmano807

> como fuciona os de ssh?
> 
> Por exemplo... vamos supor que eu queira acessar um server remotamente, mas tenha esquecido a senha de acesso por exemplo... como eu faria?


Bom, você ativaria o sniffer, ele pediria o servidor e o user (se você souber um provável), e vai ficar testando senhas aleatórias ou baseadas em um dicionário.

Geralmente, depois de umas tentativas, o ssh vai fechar e o sniffer vai iniciar denovo, normalmente.

Mas há sistemas de proteção que bloqueiam brute force de ssh, e que detectado um ataque bloqueia o ip e a chave remota da pessoa.

----------


## sergio

Discutir segurança e vulnerabilidades é algo proveitoso, agora ensinar _n00b_ a se tornar _script kiddie_ é bem diferente. Atenção as colocações feitas aqui. A finalidade do forum não é esta.

----------


## jondavy

isso depende do servidor, da velocidade e do tipo de ataque que é feito..

----------


## Drigo

> Discutir segurança e vulnerabilidades é algo proveitoso, agora ensinar _n00b_ a se tornar _script kiddie_ é bem diferente. Atenção as colocações feitas aqui. A finalidade do forum não é esta.


 
de acordo!,  :Damnmate:

----------


## eugeniomarques

> como fuciona os de ssh?
> 
> Por exemplo... vamos supor que eu queira acessar um server remotamente, mas tenha esquecido a senha de acesso por exemplo... como eu faria?


 
talvez o melhor seja o amigo partir para um fórum específico: http://www.invasao.com.br/

lah deve ter um monte de coisas interessantes....

e tem esse video do Abel.. q ensina passo a passo: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffmWtjxVq8[/ame]

----------


## liecht

Criou-se uma polemica relacionada ao topico, devido a se tratar de questões de segurança e vunerabilidade, porém em meu ponto de vista, é um assunto ao qual o proprio forum discute e faz parte, tendo em vista que segurança e vunerabilidade é de suma importância em servidores e redes de computadores, levando-se em consideração que em grande parte desse tema, são usados conexões wireless, configurações de redes, servidores e desktops linux, o qual são usados como temas desse forum.

----------


## sergio

O Forum não tem a finalidade de discutir ferramentas de ataque e/ou técnicas para o mesmo. A finalidade do forum segurança é divulgar as falhas descobertas com as respectivas maneiras de corrigi-las ou evitá-las.

Já foi comentado que na Internet você encontrará farto material para se "desenvolver". Procure-os e depois venha até aqui postar uma solução de segurança que encontrou para evitar alguma vulnerabilidade.

----------


## liecht

Em sua grande maioria, o "farto material" encontrado na internet referente a esse assunto são pertecentes a foruns de discussões e posts como esse: Undelinux, Clube do Hardware, Vivaolinux, Guia do Hardware... O restante do material é encontrado em sites de hospedados em línguas extrangerias, o que torna dificil o entendimento, levando-se em consideração que se uma pessoa tem certa dificuldade para entender um assunto, terá mais dificuldade ainda se o material encontrado para entender esse assunto não estiver escrito em sua língua nativa.

Porém também entendo a posição do forum no qual percebo a não intenção de da profileferação de descobertas de tecnicas de ataque, mas sim na descoberta de soluções de segurança para as mesmas.

Ainda assim, deixo minha humilde opinião que para se saber denfender é preciso saber atacar, e vice-versa.

Mediante as tais posições, dou por encerrado o topico e agradeço a todos que participaram do mesmo.

Att

----------


## beirsdorf

aproveitando o assunto, o meu vista (porcaria) trava o sniffer, ah algum modo deu abrir o mesmo? tendo em vista que desbloqueio o firewall e o anti-virus, não desabilidei o windows defense.

----------

